# Shimano Bantam Mag 10X-SG reels



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone have or know where I can get a copy of the manual/instruction sheet for Shimano Bantam Mag 10X-SG reels? I believe they are about 1988 vintage. I would like to find a copy of the instructions, etc. that came with them. If anyone has a copy, you can email it in digital format (PDF) to me at the email address below.

I have two that were given to me. They are in okay shape, but I would like to find the instruction sheet for them. I would like to know more about how to set them up, and also clean them up. I contacted Shimano and Nutter Service and they were no help. I'm not so hot at guessing how things should work or be taken apart and put back together. Visual directions always help.

Many thanks if anyone can help me out.

-Zooks

email: [email protected]


----------

